# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Các sản phẩm gia công CNC >  Tiên đầu vitsme ren răng

## Lenamhai

Ở Saigon có ai tiện visme chuân không mọi người? mình có 4 cây 25 dài 3000 và 4 cây 16 dài 900 cần tiện hai đầu và ren răng. ai nhận làm vui long để lại thông tin hoặc nhắn tin viber , zalo số này 0903942689 (không sms vì đang ở ngoài phạm vi phu song)

----------

